# Hydroponic water bugs?



## grasshopper (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

A few months back I whipped up a recirculating hydro set up for a couple hanne popow's growing in clay balls. So far im pleased with the results, im getting new growths and one is starting to spike. One thing that irritates me is Im finding these tiny water bugs when I do my water changes, they only appear to show up in the reservoir and stay on the top of the water. Im having trouble identifying these little pains in the butt, anyone have any input, they remind me of sphagnum bugs and dont appear to be any trouble to the plants however Id like them gone.


----------



## fbrem (Mar 21, 2010)

most likely some type of Collembola, I think most are detritivores and pretty harmless. More frequent water changes may decrease any organic materials they are feding on (most likely fungi and bacteria that are eating the nutrients in your water) and get rid of them naturally.

Forrest


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2010)

if they are indeed floating on the surface of the water, then breaking the surface tension will likely cause them to sink. at work when we spray greenshield to disinfect things, the fungus gnats and shoreflies head for the water puddles but sink because of the lower surface tension (shore flies love to ride the waves...). possibly a drop of soap might be enough or a drop of greenshield, physan or something like that which in itself likely wouldn't damage any roots or plants


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> if they are indeed floating on the surface of the water, then breaking the surface tension will likely cause them to sink. at work when we spray greenshield to disinfect things, the fungus gnats and shoreflies head for the water puddles but sink because of the lower surface tension (shore flies love to ride the waves...). possibly a drop of soap might be enough or a drop of greenshield, physan or something like that which in itself likely wouldn't damage any roots or plants




what he said


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2010)

Add stock, onions and carrots for stew! :evil:


----------



## Ray (Mar 22, 2010)

Stick to Physan. I don't think Greenshield is intended for plant contact.


----------



## grasshopper (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Springtails they are, working on a fix but I dont think Ill ever totally get rid of them according to my research, they just give me a bad mental picture knowing they are roaming about.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2010)

grasshopper said:


> Thanks everyone, Springtails they are, working on a fix but I dont think Ill ever totally get rid of them according to my research, they just give me a bad mental picture knowing they are roaming about.



i'll trade you your springtails for my mealybugs!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2010)

i'm having a heck of a time getting rid of mealies too! aaargh!


----------

